# Hi, needing some help thanks!



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey guys, new here.

Does anyone know how long the reluctor ring should take to replace on the crank?

Apparently its bent, i got 2 opinions so far.

Should i go for another one?


----------

